# Studyhacks kinda looks like a chadlite now tbh ngl lol



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 26, 2019)

I would rate him 6psl ngl

all he needs is a ht but hes batshit crazy and wants to get a double jaw surgery and implants lmfao


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Aug 26, 2019)

who wouldve known that autist would be one of the only niggas on here to actually do something about his looks


----------



## samm735 (Aug 26, 2019)

he's the definition of a surgery addict, kinda funny but kinda sad at the same time.

needs to therapymax not surgerymax


----------



## Dogs (Aug 26, 2019)

Ngl his side profile looks unnatural, I think double jaw is better especially if you have low hyoid bone, still mogs me to oblivion


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 26, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Ngl his side profile looks unnatural, I think double jaw is better especially if you have low hyoid bone, still mogs me to oblivion


fillers

if he got implants instead, he would look more harmonious

I do think he needs proper orthodontic treatment to possibly better his bite slightly rather then go for an invasive high risk surgery like a double jaw. He doesnt need it.


----------



## Dogs (Aug 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> fillers
> 
> if he got implants instead, he would look more harmonious
> 
> I do think he needs proper orthodontic treatment to possibly better his bite slightly rather then go for an invasive high risk surgery like a double jaw. He doesnt need it.


How invasive / high risk is a double jaw really?


----------



## Petsmart (Aug 26, 2019)

if he has problems slaying looking like that, he must have a shit personality unironically


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

He looks like he's supposed to be good looking but isn't. I saw this one reddit post he made (or whoever posted his pics there) and everyone was saying, "you look good just not my type", so somethings off about him harmonywise.


----------



## Dogs (Aug 26, 2019)

Dope said:


> He looks like he's supposed to be good looking but isn't. I saw this one reddit post he made (or whoever posted his pics there) and everyone was saying, "you look good just not my type", so somethings off about him harmonywise.


I made a reddit post like that last year and the comments were you look good but don't like skinny tall white guys, it just means you're ugly lol


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

@cocainecowboy just lol at calling him better looking before surgery


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

chadlite/6psl my ass jfl

zuzzcel you're beyond hope

he looks like a doll in worst way possible

his face looks plastic, unnatural curves/angularity, zero harmony


Dope said:


> @cocainecowboy just lol at calling him better looking before surgery


i 100% believe in motion in IRL situation he'd have better chances with his natural harmony pre surgery


----------



## Dogs (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> chadlite/6psl my ass jfl
> 
> zuzzcel you're beyond hope
> 
> ...


Ngl I agree with this from what I've seen jaw implants look much more natural. Actually I don't know about the last sentence but yeah


----------



## xit (Aug 26, 2019)

hes still rotting doe


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 26, 2019)

He looks like a cuck no one can be chad without a social circle and getting laid 100 times at least
Hes probably virgin


----------



## shimada (Aug 26, 2019)

He went overboard and looks kind of fake


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> chadlite/6psl my ass jfl
> 
> zuzzcel you're beyond hope
> 
> ...



his harmony is off due to fillers, if he got custom ct implants then he would look more harmonious.

Either way he still looks better after.


edit, your only saying he looks like a doll beacuse you saw him before filers, if you him for the first time post fillers, you would just think hes an above average looking dude.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> his harmony is off due to fillers, if he got custom ct implants then he would look more harmonious.
> 
> Either way he still looks better after.
> 
> ...


no i wouldnt know his pre filler state but i could tell his face looks weird/off. he's definitely "above" the average even with this unharmonious outcome, but hes far off 6 psl or chadlite lol

you give pretty based ratings to non-surgerycels in ratings section, but when it comes to surgery outcomes you become biased cause u're personally involved


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no i wouldnt know his pre filler state but i could tell his face looks weird/off. he's definitely "above" the average even with this unharmonious outcome, but hes far off 6 psl or chadlite lol
> 
> you give pretty based ratings to non-surgerycels in ratings section, but when it comes to surgery outcomes you become biased cause u're personally involved


Because he sees himself and all his flaws in the non surgery people. He wants to distance himself from the flaws and past self he hated. It’s a coping mechanism.


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 26, 2019)

his jaw fillers look good to me when u know how he was before


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 26, 2019)

those nipples could milk me


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 26, 2019)

He looks odd.


----------



## meh (Aug 26, 2019)

looks like a doll


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 26, 2019)

Lol @ chadlite


----------



## Depressed Twink (Aug 26, 2019)

Stüdihaxxx


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 26, 2019)

people on this forum rated crisick PSL 6








studyhacks looks better in my opinion,


----------



## Krezo (Aug 26, 2019)

Still looks very aspie tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 26, 2019)

Psl 6 in your dreams


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 26, 2019)

His hair quality and the pale skin is the problem. With a good tan, he would look so much better.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> people on this forum rated crisick PSL 6
> 
> View attachment 102174
> 
> ...


this is just so brutal to read

now i question everything you've ever written

if you truly believe he looks better here than crisick you have 0 idea about aesthetics/sex appeal/harmony 

studyhacks looks like a deformed chipmunk and crisick looks like a generic good looking dude in these pics

like they're not even the same species


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 26, 2019)

His side pic failos him, need protuding browridge and he can stop with the surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> chadlite/6psl my ass jfl
> 
> zuzzcel you're beyond hope
> 
> ...


Agree with this tbh

He looks fake and im not saying it out of jealousy, he had a better appeal before


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 26, 2019)

i never saw this guy post here

where does he post ?


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 26, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> i never saw this guy post here
> 
> where does he post ?


i've seen him a few times on /r/truerateme


----------



## buflek (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is just so brutal to read
> 
> now i question everything you've ever written
> 
> ...


whats gl about crisick apart from his lower third? 
thin lips, small cuck eyes, wide forehead, bulbous nose


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

buflek said:


> whats gl about crisick apart from his lower third?
> thin lips, small cuck eyes, wide forehead, bulbous nose


he has good harmony and lower third


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 26, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> i've seen him a few times on /r/truerateme


damn just checked that place

full of subhumans


----------



## buflek (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> he has good harmony and lower third


his long midface and cuck eyes kill his harmony in my opinion. theres 100x better lookinh guys even on here and yet people mention him all the time


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

buflek said:


> his long midface and cuck eyes kill his harmony in my opinion. theres 100x better lookinh guys even on here and yet people mention him all the time


what men think of other men =/= what girls think

i dont want to seem like a cocksucker, as I believe he's mentally ill narcy with a lot of complexes

but his tinder result speak for themselves. granted he takes good pictures and edits them but if his harmony wasnt good he wouldnt get the result he's getting

and no, i don't belive he's the best looking dude on the forum, but he's one of the best and there's no "100x times better looking" guys, you're overexaggerating


----------



## buflek (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what men think of other men =/= what girls think
> 
> i dont want to seem like a cocksucker, as I believe he's mentally ill narcy with a lot of complexes
> 
> ...


but tell me please how cuck eyes and a long midface can play together well? that would kill most of the theories on here


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 26, 2019)

buflek said:


> but tell me please how cuck eyes and a long midface can play together well? that would kill most of the theories on here



long midface is cope


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)

buflek said:


> but tell me please how cuck eyes and a long midface can play together well? that would kill most of the theories on here


because what you read here is not real life. only the very basics of blackpill are undeniably true, everything else, all other theories you read here you need take with a huge grain of salt

people overexaggerate and create basement theories out of emotional investment referring to their own problems

everything matters(including midface and eyes), but nothing matters to the extremes people here make it so


----------



## Rimcel (Aug 26, 2019)

buflek said:


> but tell me please how cuck eyes and a long midface can play together well? that would kill most of the theories on here


His mid face and eyes are average


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 26, 2019)

No bro. Fake af and subhuman profile


----------



## MammothActuary (Aug 26, 2019)

There's something off about his face. Women don't find him attractive. Look at the photofeeler results. He got rated very low.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I would rate him 6psl ngl
> 
> all he needs is a ht but hes batshit crazy and wants to get a double jaw surgery and implants lmfao



Lol @ ppl saying it looks fake, women wouldnt care 

He ascended hard imo


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Lol @ ppl saying it looks fake, women wouldnt care
> 
> He ascended hard imo



Your a dumb cunt then


----------



## belnar93 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 26, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> View attachment 102178
> 
> 
> Psl 6 in your dreams


Damn i got a 8.7 in that site
Looks like narrorq eyes and big jaw means nothing to foids


----------



## psl7 fatty (Aug 26, 2019)

have you seen his side profile????? that nigga is barely a 4 now because you can literally tell everything from the front is fake if you see him from the side


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 26, 2019)

who cares about side profile jfl 

only front matter to foids


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 26, 2019)

what surgeries did he get?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Aug 26, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because what you read here is not real life. only the very basics of blackpill are undeniably true, everything else, all other theories you read here you need take with a huge grain of salt
> 
> people overexaggerate and create basement theories out of emotional investment referring to their own problems
> 
> everything matters(including midface and eyes), but nothing matters to the extremes people here make it so


legit you seem like one of the most NT people on this forum. you and @justanothergymcell
h


LDNPari said:


> what surgeries did he get?


he’s only had fillers. he’s getting zygo implants, genio, jaw implants, cantho, eyebrow transplants, and mouth widening (i think).


----------



## InZayn (Aug 27, 2019)

JFL he's wasting his money since he's only into asian chicks


----------



## Dogs (Aug 27, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> who cares about side profile jfl
> 
> only front matter to foids


I have a subhuman side profile and it sucks mang


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 31, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 102279


 who is this guy on the throne? I see him everywhere.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> who is this guy on the throne? I see him everywhere.


St. Blackops2cel


----------



## Salludon (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks so fake. Chad lower third with an incel’s midface.


----------



## oldcell (Aug 31, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> There's something off about his face. Women don't find him attractive. Look at the photofeeler results. He got rated very low.



What was his photofeeler score? U also made experiments, whats good score? and whats bad score?


----------

